# The View



## ratmist (May 24, 2007)

We don't get "The View" broadcast in the UK, but I grew up in the USA so I tend to follow US blogs on entertainment in America.

So um, can anyone explain to me why Rosie O'Donnell and Elizabeth Hasselbeck are acting like fools on "The View"?  I just saw this huge video and went, "Eh?"  This is supposed to be intelligent, witty women?  This is supposed to be female discussion?  

And since when did Elizabeth Hasselbeck start looking like Buffy, season 5???

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x22...selcrack-fight

(Sorry about the title - dlisted's Michael K calls Hasselbeck mean names...)


----------



## little teaser (May 24, 2007)

i suppose anytime you have a debate or a topic with (rosie) in the middle its gonna get a lil heated, she seems to know how to push the wrong buttons and view her opinion as the only one that is right, a kinda know it all so to speak.. if someone doesnt agree with her she pushes it farther untill she starts to insults them callling them names like ignorant... i dont know the whole story though i only saw the same clip you did. im not a fan of rosie she annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 24, 2007)

that and Rosie O'donnel is an Idiot. ..just my opinion though.

I can not stand that women. Half the time she just wants a "pity me party"  she needs to shut her mouth , or at least think about what she says instead of spewing it out like vomit. She thinks she knows everything, but she doesn't ,half the time her facts are totally screwed up but she swears by them anyways. She needs to stop talking crap about people.


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2007)

I understand that Rosie is passionate about a lot of things but she tends to be really intimidating when she speaks.  I do really like Roise but she has been ranting and raving all year about certain topics and speaking over the other women on the view.  
I was glad that Elisabeth finally stood her ground and gave it right back to Rosie.  However, I don't agree with a lot of what Elisabeth says especially her political views.  
I just hope that Rosie doesn't decided to quit early because of this.  I think that would just be stupid and immature.


----------



## Shimmer (May 25, 2007)

I don't agree with either one of them, but she's spent the past year beating Elizabeth around much to the humor of many a blogger. I was glad to see Elizabeth stand her  ground. 
I loathe Rosie.


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 25, 2007)

Rosie O'Donnell could have the same exact viewpoints as me and I'd still dislike her intensely. She has turned into the biggest bully on tv, IMO. I will be glad to see her leave The View and I don't even watch it. I'm just tired of hearing about her.


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 25, 2007)

And ABC has just announced that Rosie isn't coming back to The View after her day off today. Good riddance.


----------



## Shimmer (May 25, 2007)

hahahhaahhahahahaHAAHAHHAHAAA 
She'll play it like it was her doing too, saying she doesn't have to take it anymore.
She crossed the line, whether she chooses to admit that or not.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_hahahhaahhahahahaHAAHAHHAHAAA _

 
ditto!


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 25, 2007)

OT - I like the dress Elizabeth was wearing. She looked very pretty. DO you think she had MAC on?? And Rosie looked.......well, Elizabeth looked pretty.


----------



## GreekChick (May 25, 2007)

I hate hate hate when she cuts people off. Ever notice how she doesn't let anyone speak? Rosie seems very stubborn and expresses her opinions in a vulgar tone.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2007)

Rosie is atrocious.  She is like a damn bulldog.  Loud, aggressive and is going to make a point of force.  

She has a [sarcasm] wonderful [/sarcasm] habit of making shitty, inflammatory remarks.   Then when she gets a negative reaction, she says, "Oh let's all pick on fat, lesbian Rosie".  Rosie, you reap what you bark.

She just doesn't get the fact that it has nothing to do with her being a lesbian or heavier than what is considered healthy.  It has everything to do with her being an asshole.  Full stop.

She just has a lot of issues.  Quite frankly, someone with that many issues should not be on TV.  (Think Anna Nicole Smith.)  She should step out of the limelight and take some time to focus on herself.  And be OH SO THANKFUL that she has what I am guessing is a _very_ tolerant, patient and loving girlfriend.  She would have to be to spend that much time with Rosie.


----------



## gracetre123 (May 26, 2007)

I just love when she did the Donal Trump's hair thing...that was funny...


----------



## kimmy (May 26, 2007)

rosie o'donnell isn't intelligent, she isn't witty. shes ignorant and she knows absolutely nothing about the political issues she talks about other than what she's been fed by the delusional michael moore "documentaries" she watches clips of on youtube all night.

she states her opinions as fact and they simply aren't. they're opinions, and uneducated ones at that. whoever thought it would be a good idea to throw her on television to talk about politics is an idiot.

i'm glad she's finally off the view. the show's already lost any credibility it had, but at least we won't have to hear from rosie anymore (hopefully. someone knock on wood for me just now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------

